# What hops are in White Rabbit Dark Ale?



## AJS2154 (21/8/15)

Hello all.

I have a new love in my life.......dark beer of all descriptions, but especially dark lagers.

With summer on its way, I thought I might turn my attention from lagers to dark ales. I was in Brissie this week and sampled the WRDA from a few different pubs. To be honest, the beer lacks any real flavour with the exception of the hops. If it wasn't for the hops the beer would be fairly ordinary in my opinion.

I have read a variety of posts regarding this beer and there is always a number of opinions around what hops are in it. I suspect there is Cascade, but what else is in it? Would be pleased for your opinions, or alternatively, what hops would you recommend for a dark ale?

Thanks in advance, Anthony


----------



## dicko (21/8/15)

Lots of hints in this thread and lots of reading in the links within.

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/63324-white-rabbit-dark-ale-recipe/


----------



## hoppy2B (21/8/15)

I have had White Rabbit, but it was a wit or something. I thought the beer got its character from the yeast. You can culture the yeast in White Rabbit bottles. If you want to clone the beer you should do that as part of your strategy.


----------



## TheWiggman (21/8/15)

That's because you had a White Rabbit White Ale, a completely different beer in almost every respect.
Regarding culturing, I'm led to believe depending on where it was made they no longer bottle with the original yeast if any yeast at all.


----------



## rude (21/8/15)

I'm going to do a Dark Mild soon

Going all English hops but not much of them as its meant to be malty,easy drinker at 3.8%

Will be using an English yeast too :icon_drool2:

I have had WRDA & rate it lovely drop


----------



## chrisluki (21/8/15)

From the source...

[SIZE=11pt]Cones (flowers) for the hopback: A seasonal blend of some of the following: Pacifica & Rakau (NZ), Cluster (TAS or VIC) & Cascade (Tassie & NZ). [/SIZE]
[SIZE=11pt]Pellets for bittering: Dr Rudi (NZ) or Cluster (VIC). [/SIZE]


----------



## AJS2154 (21/8/15)

Thanks for the responses, gentlemen.

dicko, I have read that thread, thanks for taking the trouble to find it though mate. You are right, lots of hints, but I thought after all this time one of the contributors might have claimed a victory. I am not after an exact clone, because I realistically think my preference is for a more roasty flavoured beer. I spose I am really looking at the hops that best go with a dark ale, such as the White Rabbit........matching hops is a bit like interior decorating for me........hard to see the combinations until they are in front of me.

Thanks for the information direct from the source chrisluki........I will have a swing with those and will enjoy the beer however it finishes. 

All the best guys, Anthony


----------



## MastersBrewery (21/8/15)

AJS2154 said:


> Thanks for the responses, gentlemen.
> 
> dicko, I have read that thread, thanks for taking the trouble to find it though mate. You are right, lots of hints, but I thought after all this time one of the contributors might have claimed a victory. I am not after an exact clone, because I realistically think my preference is for a more roasty flavoured beer. I spose I am really looking at the hops that best go with a dark ale, such as the White Rabbit........matching hops is a bit like interior decorating for me........hard to see the combinations until they are in front of me.
> 
> ...


I believe no victory was required .... with one of the brewers from white rabbit stating to one of our mods, this thread contained a very very close clone.

MB


----------



## hirschb (29/9/15)

Have you tried emailing the brewer/brewery? Many small/craft breweries in the US will provide clone recipes, or at least give homebrewers some hints to work with.
I once met the head White Rabbit brewer in Washington DC during a craft beer conference- super-nice guy!


----------

